# ¿ Amplificador Clase "A" con integrados LM317 ?



## Danitda (Dic 8, 2011)

HOLA amigos hoy les traigo otra aplicacion para el regulador de tension LM317 aunque lo he probado tambien con el LM338K y tambien ha funcionado, sin mas preambulo les dejo el esquema del amplificador con lm317.
Como pueden ver al principio la señal de entrada se preamplifica con el transistor npn que tambien sirve como driver, la señal llega al lm317 y se retroalimenta gracias a la resistencia variable que tienen que ajustarla para tener una buena calidad de sonido y buen volumen la carga puede ser de 8Ω o de 4Ω pero eso si el diagrama original salia que en ves de la resistencia de 22Ω habia un condensador de 4700µf pero lo probe y me inyectaba mucho ruido por eso fui probando resistencia hasta que di con la 22Ω que hace que se mantenga la temperatura de integrado buena calidad de sonidopero eso si en 8Ω en 4Ω se clienta mucho pero pueden hacer dos cosas poner en serie dos corgas de 4Ω para dar 8Ω o aumentar la resistencia de 22 a una de 33Ω o 47Ω.
haganlo ya veran que si funciona no es mentira.

Ademas no es un diseño complicado ni dificil solo hay que saber lo minimo de electronica para poder hacerlo ha ademas los valores de este diseño son para un voltaje de 9v a 12vdc pero pueden llegar a ponerle de 24vdc cambiendole la resistencia de 22ohmios por una de mayor el punto es hacer que el integrado no se queme, adios. 

Cualquier pregunta haganla.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 8, 2011)

Eso como curiosidad puede servir, pero de alli algo practico, para nada, no tiene ni sentido, perdida de tiempo total, deberia estar como curiosidad pero llamarlo amplificador.........


----------



## retrofit (Dic 9, 2011)

Si lo que pretendes es quemar un Altavoz o Parlante hay otras maneras más baratas y efectivas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Danitda (Dic 9, 2011)

por eso tiene que ser el parlante de unos 30w o algo asi si no tienen confianza pero yo lo he probado con un parlante de 8ohm 0.25w y no se me quemo ni medio dificultades


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2011)

Mmm, Algo le falta a ese diagrama...

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/80923-lm317-amplifier.html


----------



## Danitda (Dic 15, 2011)

Si le falta eso pero no es fatal y ademas al quitarselo no pasa nada


----------



## yerandi (Mar 2, 2012)

que potencia da este amplificador

ya lo probé trabaja pero que potencia de salida tiene este amplificador


----------



## Danitda (Mar 2, 2012)

pues la potencia real no se pero si usamos la formmula p=v.i tenemos que si usas una fuente de 5V 500mA y consume unos 200mA pues tendriamos que p=4.2Vx150mA p=0.63 watts y asi variaria dependiendo del voltaje y la corriente no se puede que llegue a 2w o 3w maximo pero es de probar en una practica con tester y osciloscopio


----------



## xavier andres (Abr 16, 2012)

y que tension maxima sele podria inyectar a este??

saludos...


----------



## Danitda (Abr 16, 2012)

pues la tension maxima te recomendaria que fuera de 12 voltios pero si queres le podes poner de 24 con la condision de cambiarle la resistensia de salida que esta en serie con el speaker


----------



## JBE (Ago 13, 2012)

Hola que tal?! Miren, como dice el título, quisiera saber si esto existe...

Leyendo el post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-10w-21870/  ; y mirando los comentarios, leí de una persona la cual decia que habia escuchado un amplificador Clase "A", que estaba hecho con integrados. De ahi mi duda. Buscando en San Google (como dice Cacho) y despues de pasar muchas pavadas; no encontre nada  Asi que si alguno conoce un esquema, que porfavor lo comparta...

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2012)

Hay uno con dos Lm317 , uno como fuente de corriente constante y el otro como amplificador clase A . . .

Saludos !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 13, 2012)

Saludos a todos, hace unos meses, la edición española de la revista Elektor publicó una etapa de potencia que estaba hecha con unos 30 operacionales (del tipo NEXXXX creo recordar) en pararlelo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Irrogaba unos 15 watios y la verdad era un diseño muy novedoso. Carecía de transistores de salida, simplemente esos 30 operacionales trabajando en pararalelo.
No compré la revista pues es carísima, lo siento. A ver si alguno la podéis conseguir por la red.
Otro dato que me sorprendió es la ausencia de los carísimos disipadores de los transistores y que atacaba directamente altavoces de 4 a 16 ohmnios.
Un abrazo.
P.D.: Enhorabuena a Jorge Morales y a todos los compañeros de Méjico por el oro en fútbol en las Olimpiadas.


----------



## JBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Buscando en la web y mencionando lo que dijo *Juan Carlos Hernández Púa*, Encotré un integrado hecho para audio del tipo "NE" y es de Texas Instruments:
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ne5532.pdf

Ya hay un tema sobre este Integrado: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ampli-10w-ne5532-duda-43282/

Y buscando un poco más: http://www.elecfans.com/tags/NE5532/
http://www.8085projects.info/post/N...e-Class-A-power-amplifier-driver-circuit.aspx
http://www.hqew.net/circuit-diagram/Class-B-audio-amplifier-15W-by-NE5532-transistor_10712.html

En Google si se escribe "NE5532 amplifier Class A" tenemos bastantes resultados de el. No se si será el que vió Juan, pero, es parecido a lo que menciona.

Es un integrado de poca potencia, por lo que sacamos que este integrado es más utilizado para preamplificadores...

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2012)

Aqui te lo encontré :


----------



## JBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Grande DOSMETROS!!!!!!! ; ¿Cuantos W te parece que podemos sacar con esa configuracion? 

Gracias y suerte!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2012)

El archivo se llama = Single-endedClass-A-4Wamplifier.gif

Pero para clase A eso es bastante.

El AD712 es la versión cara del TL082

Saludos !


----------



## JBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Gracias DOSMETROS! Ahora cuando tenga un poquito de tiempo lo armo y aviso sobre la calidad (que esperamos va a ser muy buena)...

Saludos!


----------



## gevv (Ago 26, 2017)

Hola

Clase A Amplificador de audio basado en el LM317

РадиоКот :: Предварительный усилитель на LM 317

Otro estudio


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2017)

No hay ningun video de  prueba con osciloscopio?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2017)

Hola a todos, ese regulador LM317 es realmente un CI muy versatil ,en "off-topic" pero a titulo de curiosidad técnica  dejo aca una dirección donde el es configurado como un transmissor de RF : http://www.qsl.net/qrp/tx/317-tx.htm   
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 27, 2017)

gevv dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Clase A Amplificador de audio basado en el LM317



En youtube hay varios videos sobre este regulador trabajando como amplificador


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 27, 2017)

increible es tan obvio y absurdo que en mi vida lo habia imaginado.

¿tiene buena respuesta en el cruce por  0v?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2017)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:
			
		

> increible es tan obvio y absurdo que en mi vida lo habia imaginado.
> 
> ¿tiene buena respuesta en el cruce por  0v?



Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​


			
				gevv dijo:
			
		

> Amplificador Clase *A* LM317


----------



## elgriego (Ago 27, 2017)

gevv dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Clase A Amplificador de audio basado en el LM317
> 
> ...




Que interesante,,articulo original de Elektor,,abria que jugar un poco y ver que resultados brinda,,total quien no tiene 8 Lm317 en el cajon. Para probar,en esos dias de aburrimiento,y lo del tx ,jamas se me hubiera ocurrido.

Aunque si lo pienso un poco ,me doy cuenta que no es tan imposible,,,solo que el cerebro esta programado de otra manera.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 27, 2017)

El circuito de un solo 317 yo lo habia montado y suena bien, por lo menos debe entregar 1W a la salida


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 27, 2017)

clase *A* *ahhhh*!!
si yo una vez compre como 30 LM317 para mi carrera y jamas los use y no los habia pensado usar.

se supone que si se le coloca un transistor reforzador de corriente a un regulador se puede hacer pasar mas corriente el 317k puede soportar igual un poco mas


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 27, 2017)

El que soportara un poco mas sera el transistor reforzador de corriente, practicamente el LM317 haria las veces de un zener en dicho circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2017)

Amplificador clase "A" con solo un LM317 

Ver el archivo adjunto 159295​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2017)

Elektor dijo:
			
		

> El número de noviembre/diciembre de 2016 tiene un amplificador de Clase A basado en 4 LM317 con rieles de +/- 15V.
> Cuando lo simulo usando TINA (carga 8R) parece distorsionar a menos de 5W en vez de 12-14W que se afirma en el artículo.
> No hay datos de apoyo ....* 100k / 100p Rf / Cc se cambió a 100k / 10p para el a.c. análisis ya que el volumen de era demasiado bajo:




Ver el archivo adjunto 162062

Ver el archivo adjunto 162061​


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 27, 2020)

No sé si lo he subido, curioso e interesante.
Un saludo


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 27, 2020)

*Interesante... de Elektor Magazine:*

Aunque hay una serie de consideraciones iniciales al diseñar un amplificador de audio (potencia, distorsión, robustez, etcétera), a veces es divertido e interesante adoptar un enfoque completamente diferente, utilizando componentes que no han sido diseñados para este propósito, pero que sin embargo pueden lograr muy buenos resultados. Por ejemplo, un simple amplificador de audio de clase A basado en el… ¡LM317!


----------



## crimson (Nov 27, 2020)

Un LM386 modulando un LM317 y éste a un BU608 en el cátodo de una 6DQ6 es un modulador de transmisor de AM usado por estos pagos, y anda muy bien


----------

